# Big Mouth Bubbler Glass Carboys



## BernardSmith (Nov 26, 2013)

Anyone seen ads for these Big Mouth glass carboys? They have large openings and screw tops with fittings for airlocks. My sense is that they may be better suited for beer making than wine because the surface area in contact with air is far larger than you find in traditional carboys. Anyone used these? I see that they are being made in 5 and 6 gallon versions. From the pics it looks as though they may be more of a challenge to carry without straps or a milk crate...


----------



## cpfan (Nov 26, 2013)

BernardSmith said:


> Anyone seen ads for these Big Mouth glass carboys? They have large openings and screw tops with fittings for airlocks. My sense is that they may be better suited for beer making than wine because the surface area in contact with air is far larger than you find in traditional carboys. Anyone used these? I see that they are being made in 5 and 6 gallon versions. From the pics it looks as though they may be more of a challenge to carry without straps or a milk crate...


The ads that I saw were for 5 and 6.5 gallon versions.

Steve


----------



## BernardSmith (Nov 26, 2013)

cpfan said:


> The ads that I saw were for 5 and 6.5 gallon versions.
> 
> Steve



You may be right. I wasn't paying a great deal of attention to the ads but I did notice them.


----------



## seth8530 (Nov 26, 2013)

I noticed them as well. I honestly am not so sure about them since they seem like they would have too much airspace, but I have not seen one in person so I guess it is best not to judge as well.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Nov 27, 2013)

http://www.northernbrewer.com/shop/...-gallon.html?gclid=CMflxqHjhLsCFShk7AodlkoALg

Bernard, a link would have been nice. They would make great primaries for white wines and ciders. Agree about not sure if they would be good for long term aging wine. Other real problem with unique equipment like this is if you crack the lid is there only one place that can replace it, and if they stop selling them or only get an order in once a year you are kind of screwed. Northernbrewer is a good shop to buy from so they would probably stock up on extra lids just in case. WVMJ


----------



## Arne (Nov 27, 2013)

When I first saw the title of this thread, I thought, a large mouth airlock. First thing I thought of after that was the right time of year and you would have a large swimming pool for fruit flys. LOL, Arne.


----------

